# Ti22 | 300zx Wrap | Total colour change!



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

This owner of this 300zx wanted a bit of a different look and contacted us about a colour change wrap. Now we are 3M certified we tend look to use the 3M films as much as possible, and so this customer chose the 3M metallic anthracite for the car.

On arrival : The owner had bought some new front wings and side skirts and asked us to fit them.. no problem! He'd also asked us to sort out a few bodywork bits and pieces to get the wrap looking it's best. Again, this was no problem, but did mean the car was in need of wrapping when it was straight!





































Bonnet done :










Wing in progress:



















Finishing the other wing, and sorting out the deep recesses :










Rear hatch panel in progress:










Finished shots!


















































































Thanks for looking, questions/ comments welcome!

James


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic work and obviously a change from before and a cheaper option of the owner to have the car looking better


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

WOW

Looked a bit of a dog's dinner before although it obviously was going to be wrapped so I guess it didn't matter.

Looks great in that colour :thumb:

I presume this was much cheaper than a respray?


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Cracking transformation, looks good :thumb: 

How long roughly can the owner expect the wrapping to stay on for?

Tony


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep, it was considerably cheaper than a proper respray!

The material is guaranteed by 3M to not degrade for 5 years.

The finish was awesome too - didn't look painted, just different!


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

that looks so much better now.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Amazing! 

So much better than a paint job.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

PMSL..... :doublesho :doublesho ......that's AMAZING !  

I love it, although don't think I could EVER do it myself - I can't wrap a freakin' Christmas present let alone a whole car.... :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

wow, wont be long until this stuff is oem, amazing work


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent work, looks super difficult to do, those recesses in the front wings must have been a nightmare? :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Deniance said:


> wow, wont be long until this stuff is oem, amazing work


It already is - this is the same film that ford chose to wrap the RS500 focus's with.

The front wings were fine - The film is amongst the best on the market at getting into and staying in deep recesses - one of the main reasons we use it virtually exclusively.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Very impressive stuff that can be done with this stuff, I'm sure the owner was over the moon with the transformation.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Impressive example of a very specialist service James. End result is top notch. Do you work as a team on application or do you just carry out the fitting on your own?

Regards Nick


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Total transformation.
Taken years off the car and im sure at a better budget than a respray.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great super new look there


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work very well done.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Impressive stuff fella :thumb:,seems like you've mastered the black art mate .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning job, so so need to do a search on how much this stuff costs to be done.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Stunning stuff James, highest quality skills there mate!!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats brilliant! I love it!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ti22 said:


> It already is - this is the same film that ford chose to wrap the RS500 focus's with.
> 
> The front wings were fine - The film is amongst the best on the market at getting into and staying in deep recesses - one of the main reasons we use it virtually exclusively.


Fantastic job but i rather hope not , there has not been a single rs500 ive heard of yet that isnt marked or wrapped badly with edges peeling and ive done 10 now. Im hoping this is a characteristic of the scotchcal 85 series matt not as you,ve used , biggest mistake ever Ford using this wrap on the RS500 and alot have even been recalled for rewrapping and 5 of my 10 customers are going back for rewraps be it full wraps or part thereof, total disaster in my opinion.
On a positive note what you,ve achieved there is pretty impressive and the colouration is fantastic i think , it just goes to show the alternatives there are to respraying.
My biggest concern is not the 5 year guarantee they offer but what its physically doing to the clearcoat of a new car as all the RS500 owners have the conundrum that after 5 years their wrap is ideally going to need replaceing.
From your aspect fantastic work and a good string to add to your bow.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I like that :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work, looks really cool. 

Think thats the first time i've seen anyone directly replace a re-spray with a wrap, eg. the panels underneath are as if it was about to be painted rather than new/good paint, but instead its wrapped. Definately a viable option with results like that. :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> Fantastic job but i rather hope not , there has not been a single rs500 ive heard of yet that isnt marked or wrapped badly with edges peeling and ive done 10 now.
> 
> My biggest concern is not the 5 year guarantee they offer but what its physically doing to the clearcoat of a new car as all the RS500 owners have the conundrum that after 5 years their wrap is ideally going to need replaceing.
> From your aspect fantastic work and a good string to add to your bow.


A good informed post marc. The problems you describe of edges peeling, etc is down to bad application. Those cars will all have been done in a rush by an outside contractor, probably being paid by the car rather than by the hour (3M will sub out the application)

I'm not sure ford really thought through the RS500 wrap - like you say, what do the owners do in 5 years..


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Fantastic turn around, odd question for you though what make are the work pants in pic #6 ?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround on the car but what I would say is you can get away with a matt wrap finish because of the paint finish ie matt.

When you wrap in a mettallic shade imo it looks dull, you would get a paint reflection from the bodywork.

One of the reasons I took my paintshield off my bumper was because you can't see the true finish of the paint (not the point in this case)










The bonnet shot in this pic is a good example.

I just think people expect too much from wraps, in this case it was a perfect solution but if you're covering good paint with a wrap then don't expect it to look like real paint.

Like I said a matt wrap like the FRS500 you can get away with it because the wrap is matt anyway so you're not expecting reflections.

On another note the level of skill involved boggles my mind, you really have skills to pay the bills.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

That is just amazing :thumb: There was no way i would have thought it would have ended up so nice.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lump said:


> Fantastic turn around, odd question for you though what make are the work pants in pic #6 ?


haha no worries, Dickies buddy.



gally said:


> When you wrap in a mettallic shade imo it looks dull, you would get a paint reflection from the bodywork.
> 
> I just think people expect too much from wraps, in this case it was a perfect solution but if you're covering good paint with a wrap then don't expect it to look like real paint.
> 
> On another note the level of skill involved boggles my mind, you really have skills to pay the bills.


Wraps (esp. metallics) don't look like paint. We usually say to people that if they want paint, then paint is what they'll have to have! However, the look of the metallic films is unusual. Not as reflective as a well finished and detailed paint job, but certainly not dull. It's different, and very likeable IMHO!

Thanks for all the positive comments!


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

I wasn't aware you could wrap over primer and other non-painted parts.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't understand these comments re the rs500's and what happens in 5 years ,surely at that point you have the option to get the car re-wrapped or settle for black paint underneath the wrap that has been well protected??????


----------



## vtr kid (Oct 5, 2010)

very good job 

where can you buy that 3m paint protection ?????


----------



## vtr kid (Oct 5, 2010)

very good job 

where can you buy that 3m paint protection ???


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Fantastic job but i rather hope not , there has not been a single rs500 ive heard of yet that isnt marked or wrapped badly with edges peeling and ive done 10 now. Im hoping this is a characteristic of the scotchcal 85 series matt not as you,ve used , biggest mistake ever Ford using this wrap on the RS500 and alot have even been recalled for rewrapping and 5 of my 10 customers are going back for rewraps be it full wraps or part thereof, total disaster in my opinion.
> On a positive note what you,ve achieved there is pretty impressive and the colouration is fantastic i think , it just goes to show the alternatives there are to respraying.
> My biggest concern is not the 5 year guarantee they offer but what its physically doing to the clearcoat of a new car as all the RS500 owners have the conundrum that after 5 years their wrap is ideally going to need replaceing.
> From your aspect fantastic work and a good string to add to your bow.


Christ you're like a broken record Marc :lol:

Great job mate, looks sooo much better :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Top job James!

Marc you must have been pretty unlucky with the RS500 you've worked on so far lol

I did 157 on Saturday, and apart from one tiny air bubble I was very very impressed with the wrap! If people want a paint quality finish then they shouldn't buy a wrapped car  The owner accepts that's it's never going to been the same as a painted (matt or otherwise) finish, and I think those that have bought them should maybe share his view (IMO)


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Top job James!
> 
> Marc you must have been pretty unlucky with the RS500 you've worked on so far lol
> 
> I did 157 on Saturday, and apart from one tiny air bubble I was very very impressed with the wrap! If people want a paint quality finish then they shouldn't buy a wrapped car  The owner accepts that's it's never going to been the same as a painted (matt or otherwise) finish, and I think those that have bought them should maybe share his view (IMO)


exactly what we tell wrap customers bry .. it's not paint and never will be.

157 RS's on saturday! that was fast work!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Top job James!
> 
> Marc you must have been pretty unlucky with the RS500 you've worked on so far lol
> 
> I did 157 on Saturday, and apart from one tiny air bubble I was very very impressed with the wrap! If people want a paint quality finish then they shouldn't buy a wrapped car  The owner accepts that's it's never going to been the same as a painted (matt or otherwise) finish, and I think those that have bought them should maybe share his view (IMO)


Couldn't agree more. I've seen 3 now and all have been more than acceptable.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Top work there, car looks 100% better....

Don't know if I have missed this along the way, with more and more wraps being carried out...what is the deal with the V5 documents and the police...

I presume in this case, the owners V5 will state the car is red...

But it is now silver!

:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

It's a temporary colour change so DVLA do not have to be informed. Some coppers disagree though.


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

bloody hell m8,that looks sweet
instant color change


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

How close to paint is the finish of the non-matte wraps when correctly applied?

The flatter areas of the 300ZX don't look too glossy - is it the photos?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top work mate :thumb:

Well I have been involved with 1 RS500 and the owner bounced it at the dealership due to a shocking wrap


----------



## zatzy.com (Feb 11, 2008)

im an approved fitter, and you have to look at it like this.

a wrap is not a paintjob.

some of the gloss vinyl are amazing, some, are terrible.

you get what you pay for and now companies are developing and selling flips, carbons, metallics, pearls, high glosses that can be machine polished, all sorts.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

wrapping is something that can transform cars...... and this is def one of them.... lol.

done a nice job of it!!!!


----------



## carwarpz (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice wrap!


----------

